# Coral Sea Adventure April 2008 - 8 or 10 day trip



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Would love to go Gatesy but i don't know if finances will allow it, SWMBO wants a couple of new bathrooms and a new kitchen first then i could go.

What time in april as easter hols is about the only time i could go with work and i'll work on it.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

That sounds like a fantastic trip!!!
Fish and fish and fish!!!


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

A mate of mine has been out there and the fishing was awesome - mainly chasing dog tooth tuna by memory. Its a loooong way out there though - plenty of travelling time included in that 10 days I reckon. Gatesy - are there any web sites you're aware of that we can look at to get a better feel of whats available?
actually, just found this...
http://www.seamedia.com.au/pdf/previews ... 8_prev.pdf


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I reckon I may be able to swing this if the planets align. I've always wanted to do this sort of trip (and have another mad keen fisho mate who'd also be keen to tag along).

And, as it's my 40th next year (early May), what better reason to go?

email me the stuff gatesy. (ps where the hell is cato/wreck reef??? gotta map?)


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Davey G said:


> (ps where the hell is cato/wreck reef??? gotta map?)


sounds like its about 200nm east of Bundaberg :shock: 
that link I posted indicated 36 hours to get out there if the weather is ordinary and 20 hours if the weather is good. thats why its virtually untouched I guess...


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I am in for this. It is my wife's birthday in early April. What better present could a considerate husband give his wife than 10 days of peace and quiet and some fresh tuna at the end?

I have racked my brain and can't come up with a better one.

I'm in.

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm potentially up for it too -itwill be my 40th mid may - so why not!!!!!!!!

I think consideration in taking the yaks should be looked into - as we are yak fishos!!!!!!!

Instead of the crew/dekies fishing with us they could moniter oursafety in the small boats as we fished the area in the yaks???!!!!!

Soplease keepme in mind - I mightalso be able to bring a friend ifwe need to fill outthe numbers!!!!

Wopfish


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll start saving now...

very interested :wink:

Gatesy, have sent u a pm mate...


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

Oh man, I'm envious just thinking about this. Not sure I'll have those sorts of finances available to my by then, as could well be living on fish and lentils up north somewhere :-/

But as someone else said, if planets were to align and all that, I'd be up for it.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Well I reckon at $80 per week untill next april I am going to have to say i'm in. Don't know what i'm thinking fishing 200nm off the coast (do you reckon poppers would work there :shock: :lol: ).

SWMBO has recluntenly agreed after i said she could come along. :shock:

Don't worry reverse pyshcology, she then answer you want me to spend ten days on a boat with nothing to do while you fish forget it 

Cheers Dave


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

How much if I meet you there?? If I leave mid Feb. and leave the UHF on... Might need a lift back though!!!

 Dan

I spent 12 days on a boat in the Mentawaii's with some mates, interesting what being at sea drinkin' and fishin' does to some folks after a while...

Have fun fellas :lol:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi guys,

I am familiar with this boat. 

This boat, the Booby Bird, is based in Gladstone and is very well equiped to take kayaks. Accommodation on it is superb and the skipper and crew are very good people.

I haven't fished Cato or Wreck reefs but I have fished the Swains and can assure you all tastes would be well and truly catered for. - from the usual razor gang, big spaniards, dog tooth tuna, wahoo etc, to coral trout, sweetlips and red emporer. For those interested in fishing light, the edges of the reefs in close wll produce little jems like hussar in their thousands (literally) all about the size of quality bream.

If the weather should turn nasty, the Swains are a very good option and are on the way to Cato. Kayak fishing in the sheltered waters of the vast reefs systems that make up the Swains would be sensational in my opinion.

I fished them commercially in the 90s for about a year, using a 50 pound handline, from a dory. To give an idea, an average day's catch consisted or around 100 kilos of coral trout and a similar weight in mixed reef species per fisherman.

Gatesey mate. If this one is a goer, I am definately in.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Another Option  

Lady Musgrave Island. out from Bundaberg.

Lady Musgrage Cruises run daily trips out to the island (about 50 miles) and take day trippers and campers. they will also take kayaks up to 4 metres. Brilliant spot.

I have camped there and loved it. Caught fish off the beach on HBs and would be much, much cheaper than Cato.


----------

